# Looking for a Sister (or brother) for Willow



## sun moon and stars (May 29, 2014)

Hi, Willow is 9 mos old now!!! Wow, how time flies. She is so great, but could really use a playmate - she has a lot more energy than me LOL. We lost 2 beautiful goldens in 2014 and then got Willow - a beautiful american golden. We are now looking for a reputable breeder of English Creams in the PA/NJ/DE area.
I found a website for "Stoney Ridge English Cream Golden Retrievers" in Montoursville, PA. Anyone have a dog from there or heard of them? They have champion lines, but don't list the COI in their pedigrees. Any other recommendations in our area??
Thanks,


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Any breeder calling their dog a "cream" has me running away. There's no such thing, it's just a marketing term capitalizing on color. If they're primarily breeding for color, you're losing out on health and temperament which should be the focus. However, there are plenty of good English style breeders or even American style whom have light colored dogs that are reputable. They just won't market their dogs as being cream colored.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

This is the K9 data page for their female, Emma, but it lists a different owner than their website. It doesn't seem like they do any genetic health testing, at least none that I can find.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I typed for an HOUR on the whole "English" cream marketing scam and the real facts of the whole "English" verses "American" debate! And it didn't post! AHHH! I even had break downs of the studies they tout saying "English" goldens are healthier, explaining how they are comparing studies aren't designed to be able to be accurately compared!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Why do you want a so called "English" golden?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You'd find the COI by clicking on genetic information at the bottom of the dog's k9data page. If the breeder isn't using k9data, they are not using all the tools available free to them and that might be telling.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Stoney Ridge currently has 3 litters w/ pups available to go home mid-March
Willow x Newman
Sire: Stoney Ridge's New Man in Town SR66106503 DOB 25 Dec 2010, no clearances recorded w/ OFA & he is in there as "unknown other than as parent", if the pup he produced had passed its clearance or the owner released non-passing results, Newman's info would have been listed. So, we have an untested sire & what appears to be offspring that didn't pass a clearance.
Dam: Not listed on website

Margo x River
Sire: Stoney Ridge's Snowy River Angel SR74487808 DOB 8 Aug 2012, no clearances recorded w/ OFA
Dam: Stoney Ridge's Margo SR77893808 DOB 14 Mar 2013, no clearances recorded w/ OFA, pups were born 16 Jan 2015--bred under 2 yrs of age

Juliet x River
Dam: Gold Standard Versace SR66351701 DOB 3 Jan 2011, only a practitioner heart clearance recorded w/ OFA

I would first be concerned about the missing clearances rather than not having COIs.


----------



## sun moon and stars (May 29, 2014)

I agree with you all about this being a questionable breeder. Thanks to Theo's mom, I have found a website on this forum englishgoldens.net. I would love to have another english golden, as I lost one last year to cancer at age 4. He was such a wonderful dog. Here is a pic of my Bailey!!!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Our first Golden in the '80's happened to be a very bright gold color. We loved it. We've never seen one like it since. Is there something wrong with admiring the beautiful color of our Golden girl? 

Our next Golden was a much more sandy color, although he came from a show litter. We loved him, and I liked his good body type, but we didn't care much for his color. Is there something wrong with that? 

Our young pup Jet comes from a background of OFA Excellent hips, which is what we were specifically looking for. Elbows and eyes were good too. He happens to be light colored, for now anyway. he also has a very gentle, laid-back temperament, like his father. We were not looking for color at all, but this is what came with the hips and temperament.

My point is, what's so horrible about preferring one color to another? We really enjoyed looking at our first Golden's bright color. If we had found another with the same color, we might have bought him or her, depending on certifications and temperament. I don't want to be argumentative, but I don't see what's wrong with that.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> My point is, what's so horrible about preferring one color to another? We really enjoyed looking at our first Golden's bright color. If we had found another with the same color, we might have bought him or her, depending on certifications and temperament. I don't want to be argumentative, but I don't see what's wrong with that.


Nothing! When it is a preference, and you still take the time to look for reputable breeder. The problem is when you have breeders who breed solely for color and disregard everything else. And when you have puppy buyers whose only concern is color, and aren't being diligent to look for a reputable breeder who strives to maintain what a golden should be and improve the health of the breed. If people want a light colored (or dark or medium or whatever) golden that is fine with me. I just want them to get it from a reputable breeder. I cringe when I see people supporting breeders who aren't doing basic health clearance on breeding dogs (and that includes a cardiologist heart clearance, not just hip/elbow clearances done after age two and up to date eye clearances).


----------



## sun moon and stars (May 29, 2014)

I am NOT supporting ruthless breeders, that's why I asked for expert help here on choosing a responsible breeder. I agree health comes first - I had a dog die at 4 yrs old from cancer, I know how important their health clearances are. I'm just not sure how to read them correctly or look them up. I really appreciate Sheets SM clarity on this breeder. I would in no way buy from them. I understand there are some unscrupulous sellers of "white" goldens out there on the internet. I also know there is no such thing as a white golden. Goldens come in many shades of gold, from cream to dark gold. I have a wonderful girl right now and did a lot of research to find a good breeder when I got her (right here on this website). Thank You to all for your help, don't worry - I will be responsible & choosy!!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

To Eowyn

In that case, you'll be happy to hear that Jet's parents were in fact checked by cardiologists. His grandfather and other relatives were also still at the site, jumping around like young pups! Excellent hips run in the family.


----------



## sun moon and stars (May 29, 2014)

Here is a great article explaining what an "English" golden retriever is - http://www.englishgoldens.net/pdf/WhatExactlyIsAnEnglishGoldenRetriever.pdf

*Eowyn - The "cream" color is secondary, of coarse, but is now a preference for a lot of golden buyers out there. Thank You for encouraging us to "do our homework", but please don't fault us for admiring the lovely lighter shades.


----------



## sun moon and stars (May 29, 2014)

**Forgot to thank Prism & Archer's Mom for their expertise in looking at this breeder. 

Susan - Jet is adorable, by the way (so much like my Bailey boy, who passed).


----------



## 02pinetree (Nov 17, 2014)

Sorry for the loss you suffered last year. I'm glad you found Willow. She is such a pretty girl. Thank you for sharing pictures.

Hopefully someone here will be able to help you with the initial request you made for a reputable breeder in your area. Is there anyone out there who can help Willow's mom with her search? Good luck and let us know when you find your next puppy!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

sun moon and stars said:


> *Eowyn - The "cream" color is secondary, of coarse, but is now a preference for a lot of golden buyers out there. Thank You for encouraging us to "do our homework", but please don't fault us for admiring the lovely lighter shades.


I wasn't faulting you! Not at all! I _own_* multiple very light gold golden retrievers! The point I was trying to make (and apparently wasn't explaining well) was that it is fine to look for a puppy of a certain shade, just as long as you find a reputable breeder that does all 4 core clearances that also has the shade you are looking for.

*See current sig pic of my girl in front of our rose bushes.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> To Eowyn
> 
> In that case, you'll be happy to hear that Jet's parents were in fact checked by cardiologists. His grandfather and other relatives were also still at the site, jumping around like young pups! Excellent hips run in the family.


I am glad to hear that! I don't know who is breeder is, so didn't know if they had them or not and when they were left out of the list I wanted to clarify. We have a lot of people who stumble across one page on this forum who don't read any further, so I try to clarify when the 4 core list gets shortened.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's a "sticky" about Clearances that may be helpful for you-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/71378-what-clearances-look-like.html

Best of luck in your search!


----------

